# Clinical Trials



## jjohnson (Apr 29, 2004)

The clinicaltrials.gov website has a lot of information on studies that are recruiting or that are in progress, many of which are located outside the US but fortunately are referenced in the website. I think the pipeline looks good (and there are probably other trials out there not listed here.) Some familiar drugs: talnetant, ramosetron, crofelemer, dexloxiglumide (still alive in Europe, apparently), in addition to some I didn't know existed like a phase II drug from Pfizer. Anyway, here it is:http://www.clinicaltrials.gov(It won't accept a link to the search results for some reason. Just look up IBS and mark the box to also show the trials no longer recruiting.)


----------



## 19102 (Jun 10, 2005)

there is a new website for drug firms to disclose trials, according tjo Medscape. It is: http://www.ifpma.org/clinicaltrials.html trials, established by the Int'l Federation of Pharmaceutical Mfgrs and Assoc. Pretty comprehensive. bill[Corrected URL]


----------

